# 'Hick Herf in DFW



## Suburbahick (Jun 4, 2005)

If anyone wants to have a mini-herf with me and or come out and get drunk with me the few days after I turn 21, I Will be In Arlington for thanksgiving break, so if you are in that area please we'll meet up for sure, 

Please PM ME if you are interested

This includes EVERYBODY, even if i've already talked to you about this.

Discussion Topics: 
Where to get our drink on?
Where to get our eat on?
Where we gonna get our smoke on?

coming up thursday on thanxgiving day
staying over til sunday. Thats when the hotel reservations are for... but I have places to crash so I might be up here a day or so earlier than that.


----------



## Suburbahick (Jun 4, 2005)

Bump

1pm recieved so far...
Whos with me?!


----------

